# low compression?



## deeredoug (Jan 17, 2017)

Picked up an Ariens 624 today. Pulls over real easy. Like no compression. Has the OHV 6 HP Tecumseh. I am not real smart when it comes to OHV. Is it like the older engines where the exhaust valve wouldnt seat all the way and have no compression? Any advice on where to start would help. Has the dual pulleys on it. I have an older 6 and a 4 with double pulleys if I have to repower?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Doug
Welcome to the forum. Can you give a little info on what your current situation is? Is it not starting, not running, stalling, etc? MH


----------



## deeredoug (Jan 17, 2017)

Not starting. Pulls over like nothing. Will spit and sputter a little. Piston is moving. Might pull valve cover off and see if they move?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Take off the valve cover and see if there is any clearance between the rockers and the valve stem. If one or the other is tight and no clearance, adjust for factory spec and see if that helps. OHVs are easier to adjust. Make sure you have a spare valve cover gasket due to murphy's law. Did the previous owner say anything about what might have happened in the machines past?

Any sign of oil or carbon around the head/block joint? Might be a blown head gasket as well. Depending on the results, next thing might be to pull the head off and see if there is a burnt valve or a blown gasket, or a hole in the piston, or a crack in the head.


----------



## majorxlr8n (Jan 11, 2017)

skutflut said:


> Take off the valve cover and see if there is any clearance between the rockers and the valve stem. If one or the other is tight and no clearance, adjust for factory spec and see if that helps. OHVs are easier to adjust.


 
specs are .004" for both valves. make sure one valve is completely open, then check the lash on the other valve. then repeat the process for the unchecked valve lash...


Marty


----------

